

The Spy Cables: A glimpse into the world of espionage - wsdan
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/02/spy-cables-world-espionage-snowden-guardian-mi6-cia-ssa-mossad-iran-southafrica-leak-150218100147229.html

======
th0br0
I find it more and more concerning that newspapers who receive these kinds of
leaks decide to withhold most of them or only publish them in troves over a
long period. The effort required for publishing them is indubitably huge
(blacking out names etc.), yet when publication is dependent on the economical
impact (i.e. sales numbers of a print magazine, ad impressions, ...), the leak
itself is simply being exploited.

------
geoffsanders
Maximizing ad profits under the guise of nobility and transparency. Yay
capitalism.

------
LinkPlug
Where are the cables? Just a teaser?

~~~
harkyns_castle
Hehe yeah. "We're going to release some things", as far as I can tell.

I'm not sure the point, lead with something interesting.

* Not to say I don't think it's worthwhile. Just a bit dry atm.

~~~
harkyns_castle
Honestly, I'll all for it. But the article had nothing of substance. After a
deluge of NSA/GCHQ/ASD/Canadian/NZ links lately, this is like saying, "They're
spying on us". Sure, and I despise that, but what's the point of posting this
until there is something of substance posted? Whet our tastes?

